# tuna steaks



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

rubbed with olive oil and covered with salt, pepper and garlic powder, then let sit in fridge for 2 hrs. sauteed some onion, green pepper, celery and tomato and carrots pieces in butter/olive oil to top steaks with. removed veggies from skillet and seared tuna steaks 1 1/2 min each side. served with black beans and carrots with a dinner salad. cooked uneaten tuna some more for a tuna salad tomorrow.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks good, but since you're taking orders.... I'd to order mine cut about 1" thick, olive oil salt & pepper, then 15 seconds each side on a hot skillet.

Holler when ready


----------

